# How to search on Rapidshare! and google searching tips



## Amir.php (Jun 26, 2008)

It may be possible that some people already know it. But i am giving this here as a trick only.
*1. Many* of the times we comes across the problem How to find perticular software, movies, audiaos, and many other essential files on the Rapidshare.
They do not offer searching function on their site.
So here i am giving the technique how to search for perticular files on the rapidshare:
just simply go on to google and type:
  "site:rapidshare.com java" 
Now you will get back all the result that related with rapdshare.
You can do other searches by just replacing "java" but remember to preface it with:
"site:rapidshare.com". 

*2. *
*we can make your search more efficient by learning some search basics !*

Try these tips :
1. Use Of '+' sign :
This ensures that the results returned to you will definatly consist of the word following the '+' sign. For Eg :
Search: reviews of +iPhone and iPod
This will show results containing the word reviews or iPod but the results will definatly consist of iPhone !

2. Use Of '-' sign :
Using '-' sign before any word will ensure that the particular word will not be included in the results !

3. Use Of '~' sign :
Using '~' before any word will return the results also containing the synonyms of the word !

4. Search a particular site :
To search a particular website you can use the following syntax in the google search :
Search: site:www.xyz.com abc
For Eg :
Search: site:*pcremix.blogspot.com/ Google Search Tips

5. Define a word :
To get the definition of a word just use :
Search: define:abc
For Eg : Search: define:Computer
This will return you results which define 'Computer'.

6. Find Pages similar to a page :
To find a page similar i.e. consisting of same type of content, use the following syntax :
Search: related:*www.xyz.com/

7. Search for exact phrase :
To search a set of words exactly together i.e.
For Eg :
Search: "contact us"
This will return the results containing both contact and us together !

8. Using the wild card '*' :
The * sign can be used in places where the whole word is not known.
For Eg:
Search: friend*
This will return the results containing friend , friends , friendship.

9. Using the '?' sign :
This is used when the full spelling of the word is not known.
For Eg:
Search: fri??d
This will result that in the results in which any alphabet can take the place of '?' sign.

10. Use of boolean operators :
The boolean operators like AND,OR,NOT can be used in search box to connect the words !
The search engine understands them as what they mean but the must be in capital letters !
For Eg:
Search: swim OR float
This will return the results containing either swim or float !

Source: *windowsxpntricks.blogspot.com/search/label/Internet Explorer


----------



## Most Wanted (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, fantastic.


----------



## shift (Jun 29, 2008)

rapidshare files search engine : *www.rapidsharedata.com/


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2008)

@ Amir - Nice Tricks.
@ shift - Thanks for the search engine link.


----------



## casanova (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link shift.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 3, 2008)

Awesome tutorial 
Man i never knew about it DUMB OL' ME
Now i downloadin Viv la vida From rapidshare


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 4, 2008)

shift said:


> rapidshare files search engine : *www.rapidsharedata.com/




Thanks for the link!!


----------



## shift (Jul 5, 2008)

better one --> * *rapidshare-search-engine.com/*

i've came to know only when i do a search *www.rapidshare.com/files/* (dnt remember exactly) on GOOGLE


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jul 5, 2008)

Great Tutorial Dude


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks to all that you like it.
Also thanks to shift to tell about rapidshare search engine.
But many of the times we want to search directly though browsers integrated google seach, then this tips may help us.
After telling by shift about Rapidshare seafch engine i also search a thing which make searching on rapidshare without going on it.
Yes *rapidshare Toolbar.*
Download it from here:
*www.rapidsharetoolbar.com/


----------



## shift (Jul 9, 2008)

Amir: good one


----------



## mrintech (Jul 10, 2008)

try this: *www.c3k.net/

and hit search button


----------



## Renny (Jul 10, 2008)

www.filez.com


----------



## hell_024 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cool tutorial


----------



## pirates1323 (Jul 16, 2008)

best way is like if u want to download windows vista google like this:

"vista rapidshare.com/files"


----------



## IT Idiot (Jul 16, 2008)

cool


----------



## shift (Jul 19, 2008)

FIREFOX User - Here are some rapidshare tools (extensions)

Please don't post reply such as "I already knew (or) get" just to increase your post count

Ignore if u already knew

Just for newbies

All from HERE


Happy Checker - Rapidshare Happy Hours Notifier

RS Find - A management tool for links to files on hosting services (e.g. rapidshare.com). Scans the currently visiting webpage(s) for the links and then lets you manage (open, copy etc.) some or all of them altogether

RapidTimer - shows remaining waiting time for your rapidshare download in the firefox statusbar

RapidShare Notifier - This script will notify you when your waiting time on RS expires


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 30, 2008)

good find shift.


----------



## vlad2008social (May 7, 2009)

Try Best Rapidshare Search to look for rapidshare files. I using it regularly and allways satisfied with the results
It's redesigned now and looks much more beter. More than 7 000 000 files in their database.
They offer search toolbars for FF and IE. They also offer search bar for your site.Enjoy.


----------



## tomclancy (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tutorial @ amit.php...glad to know...
But i prefer using Search Engines like as their links are more accurate.
*www.searchfiles.us
*www.filestube.com


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 19, 2009)

I use searchshared.com


----------

